

Take Control Of Your Home With Sentri Home Automation - yangyang42
https://www.inmyarea.com/resources/home-security/sentri-home-automation/

======
wkdown
A good example of how privacy and luxury meet.

On one hand, you have a device that can learn your habits, schedule, etc. This
means you can have it handle controlling home conditions without having to
admin it.

On the other hand, this is connected to the Internet. It has a webcam, a
microphone, and intimate details about your personal life (when you come home,
when you typically check your webcam, etc). This can be a huge privacy issue.

Is it possible for a device to provide all these services and yet assure you
that your information is 100% safe?

~~~
Xenmen
Certainly; if you can audit the source and reflash the device yourself :]

But that's unthinkable until it's possible to build alternative devices
locally as cheaply and easily as it is to buy one of these devices, without
such competition we'll never have the choice.

